# Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?



## burki (30. Aug. 2012)

hallo

seit 4 wochen steht ein weinfaß im garten, seerose, __ binsen, __ kalmus, __ wasserpest und was der markt noch brachte, halt nicht viel und die pflanzen waren auch nicht mehr schön. die seerose wächst alles andere so gerade eben.

seit ein paar tagen wird das wasser nun milchig trüb und es stickt verfault.

das weinfaß wurde als es ankam nur mit kaltem wasser gespült und geschrubt.
zu anfang roch es noch nach rotwein und das wasser war leicht rötlich.
danach habe ich wasserwechsel gemacht.

nur was ist nun los?

das problem haben andere auch.
http://forum.frag-mutti.de/index.php?showtopic=43093

ob ein totaler wasserwechsel was bringt?


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Hallo ,

das ist sooo traurig , da macht das Faß seinem Namen alle Ehre .

Diese Fässer sollten vom Vertreiber min 3mal 14 tägig ausgewässert werden . Oder danach noch besser 3 Monate gefüllt abstehen . Erst dann sind sie als Miniteich zu gebrauchen . Wieder reingefallen .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## burki (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

also alles raus und reines wasser rein und stehen lassen?
mal sehen was die firma sagt.


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Ja ,

Pflanzen natürlich woanders unterbringen , wenn sie noch zu retten sind .

Was sie dir sagen werden kann ich mir schon denken , kannst ihnen sagen daß sie dich falsch beraten haben .

L.G.


----------



## burki (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

klar reden die sich raus.

nur wie kann ich dann das faß nächstes jahr nutzen? 
trocken stehen lassen ist doch auch nicht gut, reines wasser rein wird auch wieder stinken oder einfach öfters wasserwechsel machen...!?


----------



## burki (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7

da wird empfohlen das faß innen zu steichen, bottich rein, teichfolie.... nur wird dann das faß nicht undicht, auch wenns egal ist weil das wasser ja woanders drin ist!?
könnten dann die ringe die die dauben festhalten locker werden weil die dauben sich bei trockenheit zusammen ziehen!?


----------



## libsy (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Also mein Fass riecht auch. Aber ich mache oft Wasserwechsel und spritze es dabei richtig gründlich aus.
Es hat sich schon sehr gebessert, aber man muss Geduld haben.
Pflanzen wachsen normal, habe aber wenig drin.
Sumpfcalla wächst gut, __ Wasserminze sehr gut und die Wasserhyazinthen wuchern regelrecht.
Denke aber das liegt daran, dass das Wasser schnell warm wird.
Seerose habe ich schon im Teich versenkt, da sie keine Schwimmblätter brachte.
Im Teich soll sie ja auch überwintern.


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Ja ,

wenn die Planken nicht gewässert oder im Winter wenigstens feucht gehalten werden ziehen sie sich zusammen und werden Locker . Dies gibt sich aber nach erneutem Befüllen da das holz ja wieder aufquillt .

Farbe ist Käse,da keine hält . Folie ist Quark ,weil die Optik zerstört wird . Also bleibt nur gründliches auswässern .

L.G.


----------



## burki (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

hallo

die firma sagt das es ein "problem" stehenden wassers sein und man biostarter nehmen soll.
glaub eich nicht, denn meine miniteiche auch mauererkübeln haben dies problem nicht.


----------



## Stephan D (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Hallo ,

jep , mit dieser Antwort war zu rechnen . Guter Verkäufer . Die Antwort darauf hast du ja schon selber gegeben . Sag ihnen das du den Biostarter nicht mal geschenkt willst , sie dir aber gerne mit ein par neuen Pflanzen aushelfen können . Das wäre das Mindeste .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## lollo (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Hallo Leute,

da kauft ihr ein altes Weinfass, zweckentfremdet es als Miniteich, und beschwert euch über die Firma oder den Verkäufer weil das Wasser riecht.
Das dieses so einfach nicht gut gehen kann liegt doch einwandfrei auf der Hand wenn dort über Jahre __ Wein gehältert wurde. :smoki
Benutze mal die Suchfunktion dieses Forums, da gibt es einige Miniweinfassteichbetreiber bei denen es funktioniert, aaaaaber, diese haben ihr Weinfass vorher dazu auch vorbereitet.


----------



## libsy (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da kauft ihr ein altes Weinfass, zweckentfremdet es als Miniteich, und beschwert euch über die Firma oder den Verkäufer weil das Wasser riecht.
> Das dieses so einfach nicht gut gehen kann liegt doch einwandfrei auf der Hand wenn dort über Jahre __ Wein gehältert wurde. :smoki



Schön und gut.
Aber wenn es der Händler sogar als Miniteich anbietet. Was dann?


----------



## burki (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

lt. der firma hat das nichts mit dem faß zu tun :evil


----------



## lollo (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*



libsy schrieb:


> Aber wenn es der Händler sogar als Miniteich anbietet. Was dann?


Hallo Gerd,

da hab ich hier aber nichts von gelesen.

Wenn ich mir mal die Angebote so anschaue, stelle ich fest, dass diese Weinfässer, ob als ganzes oder auch als halbes Fass immer als Regentonne, Blumenkübel oder sonstige Dekoration angeboten werden.
Je nach Verwendung werde ich sie auch entsprechend aufbereiten müßen. Solch eine geringe Menge Wasser kann bei den kontaminierten Fässern schnell umfallen.


----------



## burki (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

doch das faß ich von einem händler nähe des bodensees der es auch als miniteich anbietet.

nur er wimmelt diese sache von sich.

@lollo, dann gibt doch mal einen tip wie man es aufbereitet. im forum sind die tip sehr unterschiedlich


----------



## lollo (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*



burki schrieb:


> @lollo, dann gibt doch mal einen tip wie man es aufbereitet. im forum sind die tip sehr unterschiedlich


Hallo Burki,

ich kann dir leider keinen Tipp geben, da ich kein Weinfass besitze und aufbereitet habe. 
Aber wenn die User hier im Forum, trotz unterschiedlicher Methoden einen Erfolg hatten, kannst du dich nur ans ausprobieren begeben. Sprech doch die User einfach an.


----------



## libsy (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Halbiertes-H...ten_Garten_Bewässern&var=&hash=item5893804877

Als Beispiel.
Aber wie geschrieben, man muss Geduld haben, dann wird es auch sauber und stinkt nicht mehr.


----------



## burki (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

da ist es her


----------



## Eugen (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da kauft ihr ein altes Weinfass, zweckentfremdet es als Miniteich, und beschwert euch über die Firma oder den Verkäufer weil das Wasser riecht.
> i




genauso sehe ich das auch !!
Und wenn er das Faß als Miniteich anbietet,heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man es problemlos auch sofort verwenden kann.


----------



## burki (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

aber dann sollte der verkäufer es sagen und tips geben und nicht sagen es liegt NICHT am faß!!


----------



## Dachfrosch (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*



burki schrieb:


> @lollo, dann gibt doch mal einen tip wie man es aufbereitet. im forum sind die tip sehr unterschiedlich



Ich hatte auch nicht die Geduld, das Fass wochenlang mit ständigem Wasserwechsel rumstehen zu lassen 
Ich hab es  mit Soda mehrmals ausgeschrubbt und dann gefüllt, einen Tag stehen gelassen und am nächsten Tag wieder von vorne: Wasser raus, schrubben, Wasser rein. Ich hab das ein paar Tage gemacht und fertig. Meine Pflanzen wachsen gut und es müffelt auch nichts mehr (aber Himmel hat das Fass am Anfang gestunken!! )


----------



## burki (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

danke suni

werde ich dann machen wenn es wieder so extrem stinkt. habe nun mal einen ww gemacht, der regen tat auch was dazu und nun gehts mit dem stinken und milchig ist das wasser z.zt. auch nicht mehr. nur noch leicht trüb.


----------



## burki (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Hallo

dies Frühjahr habe ich das Faß mit Soda ausgewaschen und mit einem Hochdruckreiniger abgespritzt.
Nun stinkt es nicht mehr und das Wasser bleibt klar. Den Rest müssen die Pflanzen nun machen.


----------



## libsy (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Mein Fass riecht nicht mehr. War aber ständig Wasser im Winter da drin. Das Wasser ist auch klar.


----------



## burki (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Das Wasser was über den Winter im Faß war, hat im Frühjahr noch gestunken.


----------



## petra1802 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Hallo, also ich habe mit meinem Fass letztes Jahr gestartet. Am Anfang habe ich es mehrmals mit Soda geschrubbt und ausgespühlt. Habe es nach zwei Wochen bepflanzt, da hat sich das Wasser immer noch verfärbt und gestunken hat es auch noch. Um mir unnötig arbeit zu ersparen, hab ich einfach jeden Tag zwei Gießkannen Wasser rausgenommen, zum Blumen genießen benutzt und wieder aufgefüllt. Dieses Jahr ist mein Wasser klar, es stinkt nicht mehr und es lebt sogar ein Frosch im Fass. Auch die Pflanzen sind dieses Jahr schon viel schöner. Also Geduld aufbringen, und einfach im ersten Jahr nicht zuviel erwarten.


----------



## admh (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Hallo,

es dauert nun einmal, bis das Fass für seinen entgültigen Gebrauch als Miniteich vorbereitet ist. Meine beiden Fässer habe ich nach gut 20 Jahren Nutzung als Regentonne in diesem Frühjahr entsorgen müssen. 
Die Fässer sind, wenn sie einmal "eingefahren" sind, ziemlich unverwüstlich. Frostfest sind sie allerdings nicht.

Ich bleibe lieber bei meinen Zinkwannen. 

VG

Andreas


----------



## Oberurschel (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Hallo Burki, guten Morgen.
Mir ging es letztes Jahr mit meinem Weinfass genauso. Es hat den ganzen letzten Sommer gedauert mit ständigem Wasserwechsel, Soda ausschrubben und Geruchsbelästigung. Heuer passt es. Meine Teiche sind wunderbar, zwar bissl Algen drin aber klar und ohne ekligem Geruch. 
Du musst einfach bissl Geduld haben und durchhalten. Es lohnt sich wirklich!
Viel Spaß damit!
Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## burki (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser im Weinfaß stinkt?*

Hallo Anja

Geduld ist das erste was ein Teichbesitzer lernen muss 

Aber dies Jahr ist im Weinfaß alles ok, es stinkt nicht mehr , die Pflanzen wachsen langsam und das Wasser bleibt klar.


----------

